# Tuscany Grilled Souvlaki



## surfinsapo (Jun 11, 2007)

Soaking in the recipe I posted last week..Leg of lmab for Souvlaki.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 11, 2007)

after your first post I made some last night! picked up a 3.5lb boneless leg of lamb at Sams. Cut it cubes and let it marinate for 5 hours. Made about 6 skewers worth. Came out real good! Thanks for that post, will make 'em again!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 11, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> after your first post I made some last night! picked up a 3.5lb boneless leg of lamb at Sams. Cut it cubes and let it marinate for 5 hours. Made about 6 skewers worth. Came out real good! Thanks for that post, will make 'em again!


 Cool. I'm glad you liked it.. It's one of my favorite foods.. I put more lemon and oregano today...I even smell Greek today....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 11, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the lemon was the main taste with a slight oregano. next time I would add more oregano. I trimmed it pretty good too. lamb fat doesn't render down as easily as pork or beef but they are good!! my wife made a cucumber, yogurt, mint type sauce for it


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep, on my to do list.  Nice job.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2007)

To do list for sure! Looks great!
Thanks for sharing 'da pics


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish I liked lamb that is wonderful looking.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone...





			
				Diva Q said:
			
		

> I wish I liked lamb that is wonderful looking.


Diva, you can't even taste the lamb with the lemon and oregano..make it for someone else and try it....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

looks great, gotta do that soon


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Or substitute chicken for the lamb....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

Bought a boneless leg of lamb this morning at sams club.  Not sure if I will be making them this week, or FRIDAY!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I wish I liked lamb that is wonderful looking.



tastes like steak...doesn't have a game-y taste at all. Very subtle compared to lamb shanks which are a little more rich and fatty tasting to me


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Bought a boneless leg of lamb this morning at sams club.  Not sure if I will be making them this week, or FRIDAY!



that's what I picked up at Sams, Bill. You'll be surprised how much meat you get. for a 3lb leg I got about 6 packed skewers worth


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

I am going to try this Tzatziki Sauce with it.

INGREDIENTS
2 (8 ounce) containers plain yogurt 
2 cucumbers - peeled, seeded and diced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill 
3 cloves garlic, peeled 
DIRECTIONS
In a food processor or blender, combine yogurt, cucumber, olive oil, lemon juice, salt, pepper, dill and garlic. Process until well-combined. Transfer to a separate dish, cover and refrigerate for at least one hour for best flavor.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

Bill you ever made that kind of sauce before?  I know I'm no great
saucier, but I made a similar recipe one time with the yogurt
and it SUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKEEEEDDD.  Next time I'm just
using sour cream.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill you ever made that kind of sauce before?  I know I'm no great
> saucier, but I made a similar recipe one time with the yogurt
> and it SUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKEEEEDDD.  Next time I'm just
> using sour cream.



Nope, but I figure I would try it.  After googling for recipies, they all were very simular but this one looked a little easier.  I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Cappy I like to mix equal parts Sour Cream and Mayo


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm..interesting again


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Toss a little onion powder and some Beau Monde in that and add some Black pepper and a pinch of salt and now you are talking.....it's better if done the day before for the flavors to really set up...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

Bo _who_?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 12, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am going to try this Tzatziki Sauce with it.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 (8 ounce) containers plain yogurt
> ...



I made that sauce before for Gyros and it is gooooooood.. It's a unique flavor and be unique!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a spice...it's got some celery seed and some other stuff in it...get it in the spice asile


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

asile_ who_?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

no who's on first...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 12, 2007)

INGREDIENTS
2 (8 ounce) containers plain yogurt
2 cucumbers - peeled, seeded and diced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 lemon, juiced
salt and pepper to taste
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill
3 cloves garlic, peeled 


What's the consistency on this sauce after it's been chilled???


----------

